# spectacled caiman for sale !!!!



## Fredlee (May 24, 2011)

As stated I have a spectacled caiman for sale unkown sex around 16+inch I want £180 for him no offers that's the price , for further information please PM will only answer pm's no wall posts , cheers fred


----------



## yamzi (Aug 13, 2011)

*caiman*

hey 
do you still have this for sale??


----------



## Dendroaspis polylepis (Jul 23, 2011)

yamzi said:


> hey
> do you still have this for sale??


Yes he is ,


----------



## Lee.storrar (Dec 17, 2011)

Still available?


----------

